# Givenchy Discussion



## Naynadine (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought I'd start a new thread, because I couldn't find a Givenchy one. 

  	Here are some pics and swatches of the spring collection:

Twitter / Neueste Bilder von @AlexSteinherr

Givenchy Spring 2013: Hotel Prive - BritishBeautyBlogger

Givenchy Hotel Prive Collection for Spring Summer 2013 - ReallyRee Fashion/Beauty Blog


  	I really like the quad packaging. Can't wait to find out more about the blush, I hope it's a new one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2012)

The lipsticks and glosses are calling me already.


----------



## MACina (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you very much Naynadine!!!

  	It is great to have a Givenchy thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	I only like the Private Fuchsia gloss so far  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I am excited for the blush too of course!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2012)

i am glad we finally have givenchy threat

  	i do not like that they changed design for eyeshadows

  	givenchy has probably the most beautiful packaging of all 


  	my all time fav givechy product is their loose powder. the best one out there! for some reason is  discontinued in the usa


----------



## katred (Oct 26, 2012)

Not sure about the products in this collection, but I always like to give Givenchy a try. I'm having a love affair with their new 'Noir Couture' mascara.

  	I think perhaps I'm hesitant about this collection, because the shades don't seem as wonderful as their Spring collection from last year (which I hesitated on and missed), which looked just stunning. I'm sure there will be something to tempt me.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2012)

katred said:


> Not sure about the products in this collection, but I always like to give Givenchy a try. I'm having a love affair with their new 'Noir Couture' mascara.
> 
> I think perhaps I'm hesitant about this collection, because the shades don't seem as wonderful as their Spring collection from last year (which I hesitated on and missed), which looked just stunning. I'm sure there will be something to tempt me.


  	I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last year's Spring collection. Unfortunately, I was only able to afford one Bucolic powder at that time. I wish I could've gotten the blushes as well, and also a BU of the powder. I barely use mine as I'm scared to run out.


  	There's also a swatch of the black Rouge Interdit that's coming out next month: Givenchy Lively Collection: Rouge Interdit No 62 LiV's Lips Black Lipstick - ReallyRee Fashion/Beauty Blog

  	I like the idea of it, but I'm not sure if I would buy it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sad i missed out on bucolic blushes


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I   last year's Spring collection. Unfortunately, I was only able to afford one Bucolic powder at that time. I wish I could've gotten the blushes as well, and also a BU of the powder. I barely use mine as I'm scared to run out.  There are also swatches of the black Rouge Interdit: Givenchy Lively Collection: Rouge Interdit No 62 LiV's Lips Black Lipstick - ReallyRee Fashion/Beauty Blog  I like the idea of it, but I'm not sure if I would buy it.


  I was obsessed with this lipstick the second it showed up on Sephora. I found the same link a few days ago and I don't think I'll buy it. It seems too sheer for my lips. Bummer.


----------



## MACina (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow....that is a stunning lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Oct 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Both the blushes and the highlight powder looked amazing. I also thought the Bucolic Poppy lipstick was beautiful in photos. 

  	I can't wait to try that shade out to see how it looks on my lips. Also interested in "Fatale", since I basically need a vampy shade from every brand...


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2012)

i am so intrigued by this brand but not really sure where to start.  (i'm sure once i start i won't be able to stop....)
  	i've been eyeing those little quad shadows with four finishes of one shade....but just today at sephora i was drawn to this really nice red lipstick...illicit raspberry maybe? the swatch felt so unctuous. then i started reading reviews and now i'm intrigued by paradise pink....


----------



## Monsy (Nov 7, 2012)

i like their lipsticks, they are really good. and packing is beautiful


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not sure I like the packaging of the lipstick. It looks cute, but the little string at the base of the lipstick doesn't appeal to me, just like how Dior Addict lipstick has a knob. The lipsticks have a pretty range of colour though, so maybe I'll get one to try soon, because I'm getting more curious about this brand. I recently purchase the holiday powder which I have not use. This is my first item from the brand!

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-le-prisme-enchante-embellishing-luminous-powder-review-and-swatches/

  	There is info on the Spring 2013 collection too!

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-hotel-prive-makeup-collection-for-spring-2013/


----------



## Monsy (Nov 9, 2012)

miss qq powder looks pretty


----------



## MACina (Nov 9, 2012)

I got the Enchanted Roses Powder from the Holiday Collection today....I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The sheen of the powder is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It has a black leather case!


----------



## tats (Nov 10, 2012)

MACina said:


> I got the Enchanted Roses Powder from the Holiday Collection today....I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	this looks very pretty! how do you use it?


----------



## MACina (Nov 10, 2012)

So far I have only used it on my cheeks.On its own and layered over a blush/as a highlighter...soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will also try it all over my face.It might look pretty using a very light hand...let' s see!



tats said:


> this looks very pretty! how do you use it?


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

MACina said:


> I got the Enchanted Roses Powder from the Holiday Collection today....I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks just lovely. I'm a sucker for highlighters/ pale blushes...


----------



## tats (Nov 12, 2012)

MACina said:


> So far I have only used it on my cheeks.On its own and layered over a blush/as a highlighter...soooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	it's pretty.. If I didn't have an enormous ammout of highlighters already I would have bought it..))


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 20, 2012)

New lipsticks! And nail laquers! *gasp*

beauty_staff: Givenchy Le Rouge & Le Vernis

Givenchy Spring 2013 Le Rouge & Le Vernis Collection – Sneak Peek | Chic Profile







 I *love *the new packaging! The nude lippie is calling my name.


----------



## MACina (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow.....awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you for sharing Naynadine!!!



Naynadine said:


> New lipsticks! And nail laquers! *gasp*
> 
> beauty_staff: Givenchy Le Rouge & Le Vernis
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 2, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I'm not sure I like the packaging of the lipstick. It looks cute, but the little string at the base of the lipstick doesn't appeal to me, just like how Dior Addict lipstick has a knob. The lipsticks have a pretty range of colour though, so maybe I'll get one to try soon, because I'm getting more curious about this brand. I recently purchase the holiday powder which I have not use. This is my first item from the brand!
> 
> http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-le-prisme-enchante-embellishing-luminous-powder-review-and-swatches/
> 
> ...


  	OMG!!!  Where does one obtain this gorgeous powder? And how much is this beauty?


----------



## katred (Dec 2, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> OMG!!!  Where does one obtain this gorgeous powder? And how much is this beauty?


  	Normally the only place Givenchy shows up here (other than their fragrances) is at Sephora, but I haven't seen this one yet. Their prices tend to be on the low end of prestige brands- a bit higher than Nars but less then Chanel or YSL.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 2, 2012)

I made the "mistake" of trying on a Givenchy lipstick. I tried on the new one "Liv's Lips". It is black in the tube but turns a luscious plum with a delicate blue undertone and some barely perceptible shimmer. And it is the most luscious feeling lipstick I have ever put on my lips. I love it. I may have to go back and get the new red as well.


----------



## MACina (Dec 2, 2012)

That sounds gorgeous mac_aiken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mac_aiken said:


> I made the "mistake" of trying on a Givenchy lipstick. I tried on the new one "Liv's Lips".* It is black in the tube but turns a luscious plum with a delicate blue undertone and some barely perceptible shimmer.* And it is the most luscious feeling lipstick I have ever put on my lips. I love it. I may have to go back and get the new red as well.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 3, 2012)

katred said:


> Normally the only place Givenchy shows up here (other than their fragrances) is at Sephora, but I haven't seen this one yet. Their prices tend to be on the low end of prestige brands- a bit higher than Nars but less then Chanel or YSL.


  	Thanks Kate, so this is part of the spring collection? If so I must keep an eye out. I was thinking Givenchy usually ran lower than say special highlighters from Chanel that can climb way up there. I haven't used this brand in forever but I think I need to start paying more attention to it.

  	Sorry I've got brain overload.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 3, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> Thanks Kate, so this is part of the spring collection? If so I must keep an eye out. I was thinking Givenchy usually ran lower than say special highlighters from Chanel that can climb way up there. I haven't used this brand in forever but I think I need to start paying more attention to it.
> 
> Sorry I've got brain overload.


  	It was from this year's holiday collection.
  	I don't know the US price, but it was more expensive than all these special powders from high end brands usually are. I think the case is made of authentic leather (someone correct me if that's wrong) and that's why it's pricier. It was 65 Euro here, the Bucolique powder from the spring collection this year was 50, for comparison.


----------



## MarieMary (Dec 3, 2012)

Lipstick in a leather case? I'm IN!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 4, 2012)

Swatches of the new lipstick!   http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2012/12/givenchy-le-rouge-swatches.html  Not a fan of overly sweet and fruity scented lip products so I have to take a good sniff at these. The tube looks all right in the pics, although I prefer square tubes. I like Rose Tafettas and Fuchsia Irresistible.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 4, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> It was from this year's holiday collection.
> I don't know the US price, but it was more expensive than all these special powders from high end brands usually are. I think the case is made of authentic leather (someone correct me if that's wrong) and that's why it's pricier. It was 65 Euro here, the Bucolique powder from the spring collection this year was 50, for comparison.


  	How does it compare to the YSL polar ice? highlighter powder as far as being very sparkly? Can't remember which one I read a review on that said it was qite glittery.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> How does it compare to the YSL polar ice? highlighter powder as far as being very sparkly? Can't remember which one I read a review on that said it was qite glittery.


  	I only have the YSL one, so I can't compare. I think Macina has both, maybe she can answer that question.
  	Judging from swatches and knowing Givenchy, I'd guess that the YSL is more sparkly.


----------



## MACina (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes...that is right.

  	I think that you can not compare these 2 powders.They are completely different IMO.
  	The YSL one is more an iridescent white pink whereas the Givenchy one is a rosy glow.

  	Here is a swatch of the Givenchy powder:
http://www.makeup4all.com/givenchy-...llishing-luminous-powder-review-and-swatches/

  	And here is the link to my swatch of the YSL one:
http://www.specktra.net/t/177730/ysl-discussion-thread/210#post_2295834

  	My swatch is not very good but maybe it helps to see the difference.



shadowaddict said:


> How does it compare to the YSL polar ice? highlighter powder as far as being very sparkly? Can't remember which one I read a review on that said it was qite glittery.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 7, 2012)

I would love to have that powder but I can't find it anywhere. Suggestions?


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks MACina for the swatches, I like the Givenchy one better. But both are gorgeous.

  	mac_aiken...Me too, so pretty


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.harrods.com/product/le-prisme-enchanted-rose/givenchy/000000000002987974


  	Found at Harrods. It's a bit far from Tennessee


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 7, 2012)

shadowaddict said:


> http://www.harrods.com/product/le-prisme-enchanted-rose/givenchy/000000000002987974
> 
> 
> Found at Harrods. It's a bit far from Tennessee


  	They ship to the US as far as I know, but it's more than $30 for shipping.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 9, 2012)

Naynadine--I know, its crazy when I pulled the shipping up. I did a search for Harrods coupons and one came up about a discount on US shipping. But it connects you to straight to Harrods site but  does not add the discount and the coupon site doesn't show a code to put in. There is a place when you go to your cart to add a discount code.

  	Do you think its worth the cost to make a thread to request a cp? It looks so pretty. I hate when brands do products that aren't available to all places that sell the brands cosmetics, so frustrating.


----------



## MarieMary (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure that heps, but I think the Givenchy boutique in Epcot, DisneyWorld, FL carries the whole make-up range (they have a lot anyway). If you can find a way to contact them, maybe they can do shipping? It's closer than Harrods, lol. Across-the-Atlantic shipping is outrageously expensive, anyway.


----------



## sweetscent (Dec 26, 2012)

my latest favorite thingy is Le Prisme Enchante. it's just what i've been looking for. highlights with build-able shimmer sheen without any chunky sparkles and heavy darker tones. I was surprised that Sephora France got some bad reviews on the product. Maybe those ladies bought it without really testing...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2013)

Pics and swatches of the summer collection:

  	http://www.reallyree.com/2013/02/givenchy-croisiere-summer-2013-makeup.html

  	http://www.reallyree.com/2013/02/givenchy-croisiere-summer-2013-makeup.html

  	I think both lipstick shades are exciting, I just personally wouldn't wear them. I'm interested in both nail polishes.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 6, 2013)

nice lipsticks...


----------

